# Copper just might be my fav color...D.U.W!!



## KUJordan (Apr 16, 2007)

Headed out today for a litte stroll to a spot I had located during the winter.  I knew it had to produce something when it warmed up this spring.

As I was heading down the woody hill to this spot I found these:







These were my first ever morels!  I was really stoked.

Anyway, once I got to this spot I started flipping rocks and WHAM!  The third rock yielded this little feller':






I thought I had squarshed him at first, but I soon realized he was not in any but pissed shape.  He did not want to be messed with, so I took this other pic of him then let him be:







About 5 rocks later I was actually standing on a rock and started to walk away and thought, "wait a sec, had you flipped that one yet or were you just standing on it?"  So I flipped it:







There were actually 2 coppers under this rock, but I didn't have my camera ready before the one towards the back shadows to the left of the pic scampered away hastily...but, this one was slightly more easily manipulated.  Still pretty dang feisty!-













And finallly, As I was taking one step to my right to flip over a rock I had already checked about 4 minutes earlier, I found this...which is the exact reason you should NOT wear anything other than boots in viper country:













He must have just come out of the leaves or something because I didn't see him there earlier.  He was very cold still and pretty much didn't move from his coiled position even when I picked him up with a stick:







Then I headed uphill a bit to an open glade.  After getting bummed that I didn't find any milks all day I saw a small flat rock in the sun I decided to flip.  The consequence of that was me finding this milk- possibly my favorite KS milk EVER:













Anyway, I hope you enjoyed yet another post of boring herping in Kansas...until next time (probably tomorrow :Rockon: )


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 16, 2007)

Boring, never!  And those morels are making me hungry.   Got a few in my backyard last year that were quite tasty.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 16, 2007)

Omg, more?? Wow I would love to live where you live! Great pics and great finds! :clap:


----------



## Sheri (Apr 16, 2007)

Damn, that was a nice copperhead.  I really hope to find one this year.


----------



## tarcan (Apr 16, 2007)

Great pictures! I really like the milk!

Martin


----------



## KUJordan (Apr 16, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Damn, that was a nice copperhead.  I really hope to find one this year.



there were three different copperheads in this post...which one are you referring to?


----------



## tacomadiver (Apr 16, 2007)

Those were all beautiful snakes.  They are my favorite North American viper.


----------



## arrowhd (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't believe how many milk snakes you are able to find.  I hardly ever find them here.  Copperheads are dime a dozen but not milk snakes.  Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## tacomadiver (Apr 17, 2007)

> Copperheads are dime a dozen but not milk snakes


I'll send you a couple dimes


----------



## DavidRS (Apr 17, 2007)

KUJordan said:


> These were my first ever morels!  I was really stoked.


How about trading some of those morels for slings in the AB classifieds? They are going for $30 to $40 a pound!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice fungus found!!! It is from the genus Morchella ( I don't know the american spp.)
The Agkistrodon contortrix rocks!!!!

Cheers
Carles


----------

